# Trout in the surf on West Beach



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Anybody stringing trout from the surf along West Beach yet, San Louis Pass?


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

I found some a couple weeks back when that light north blew it flat for two days. After that, nada. Soon!


----------



## MrPenguin (May 25, 2011)

The sandies have been pretty thick lately but no specs for me


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will be coming starting Memorial day weekend and be there through the next weekend, hoping for some light winds and green water. :dance:


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I picked up a couple of specks the first of last week when the water was green. The water has been too off color since then.
Ken


----------

